# Completed cane arrow



## caveman168 (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's my first attempt at a complete arrow. I want to thank all yall out there that post pictures and instructions on how to build things. Before I started coming to the primitive skills forum I had no idea how to do any of this. Ive learned a lot of other stuff here as well, like making a bowdrill fire. I wonder what I would have learned by spending time on facebook?


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Feb 24, 2010)

Great arrow !!! Keep up the good work !


----------



## dmedd (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks deadly. Good job.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 25, 2010)

looks nice .....


and you tell US what you've learned on facebook ....    and pix would be nice also ....


----------



## knap_123 (Feb 25, 2010)

good looking arrow!  now just 11 more to go


----------



## Al White (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks good man!  How does it fly?


----------



## dpoole (Feb 25, 2010)

gettin that rivercane straight is a royal pain !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawg Tired (Feb 25, 2010)

Awsome job!! This is a great group of folks on here!! And now you are one of them!!! Keep up the great work and keep posting!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 25, 2010)

That's one fine looking arra!!!!!! Did you knapp the point?


----------



## Redbow (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't shoot at me with that thing please ! Nice looking arrow !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2010)

Good job.


----------



## caveman168 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> looks nice .....
> 
> 
> and you tell US what you've learned on facebook ....    and pix would be nice also ....



Its really hard to learn anything on facebook, especially if you refuse to open an account.


----------



## caveman168 (Feb 25, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> That's one fine looking arra!!!!!! Did you knapp the point?



Yeah, it took me a while to finally get one thin and sharp enough to haft though.


----------



## caveman168 (Feb 25, 2010)

Al White said:


> Looks good man!  How does it fly?



Who knows?? I probably wont shoot it until the rest of my cane dries so I can make some more.


----------



## jdrawdy (Feb 25, 2010)

How long does it take for the cane to dry enough to make the arrows?


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Feb 25, 2010)

My problem is not knowing how long the cane should dry. Getting the River Cane is my problem !


----------



## caveman168 (Feb 25, 2010)

jdrawdy said:


> How long does it take for the cane to dry enough to make the arrows?



I let this one piece dry for only about a month and a half. I probably should have let it dry more, but I couldnt wait. 
         I was having trouble finding the stuff too until I got tuned into spotting it from the highway. Now I see it everywhere, even on the roads that I  had been traveling and looking everyday.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 25, 2010)

backwoodsjoe said:


> My problem is not knowing how long the cane should dry. Getting the River Cane is my problem !



If it's the same thing, I have plenty of it. Help yourselves


----------



## jdrawdy (Feb 25, 2010)

River cane is pretty easy to come by on my family farm.  I have been interested in traditional archery and arrow making.  I may have to give this a try.  Didn't Nic do sort of a build along?  Does anybody have a link to it?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 25, 2010)

jdrawdy said:


> Didn't Nic do sort of a build along?  Does anybody have a link to it?



I think he did a sing along, but I don't have the link


----------



## Al White (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's the link - thanks again NIC!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=132432&highlight=southeastern+style+arrow


----------



## jdrawdy (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## drippin' rock (Feb 27, 2010)

Man!  I wish my wife would let me have camoflauge bed covers.  Nice arrow too!


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice arrow now you need to make a self bow to shot it with


----------



## m.riner (Mar 4, 2010)

*Flu-Flu Arrow*

Great arrow! Your arrow reminds of arrows made by some friends of mine in Louisiana about 30 years ago. They called them flu-flu arrows.
   These boys were brothers and their last name was Foshee. They were a large percentage native American and it was a trip to watch them shoot against each other in the back yard. Their targets always had to be moving or it was too easy. They would use weighted pie plates hanging from tree limbs. They would swing them awhile then they would swing them with a spin. They NEVER missed! It was amazing!
   Anyway, they made these flu-flu arrows for bird and squirrel hunting with oversized fletching similar to yours. The arrow would fly hard and fast to a little better than tree-top high then it would simply stop, flip over and lightly fall to the ground right at their feet, unless it found it's target, of course. It was a stunning thing to watch.
  Great job!


----------



## DerrickT (Mar 5, 2010)

That's pretty slick! Nice job man!


----------



## chehawknapper (Mar 13, 2010)

Curing times for rivercane varies according to the time of year that it is gathered. Winter is the best time to cut your cane. Bundle 10 or so shafts together with half of them with the big ends switched. I just tie them with the usually available yucca leaves. Dry them in the shade for 2-3 months. Make sure to cut cane that is over a year old. This years cane will have no limbs and will still have the paper sheaths at each joint. You will know it for sure after it dries because it will shrivel upon drying. Cane, like all species of bamboo, never gets larger in diameter. It comes out of the ground the first year as large as it will ever get. As it gets older, the walls get thicker on the inside and the hollow gets smaller. This is why you can have different diameter shafts and the all have the same spine. The plant spreads through underground rhizomes and as the plant gets older or becomes better nourished (fertilized) it will send up larger diameter shafts. Hope this helps.


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 17, 2010)

awsome - when you tak'n orders?


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 17, 2010)

Awsome- when you tak'n orders? lol


----------

